# Ultimate Manwich



## liam0810

http://seanlinnane.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/ultimate-man-dinner.html?m=1

Going to make a version of this on Saturday as my cheat meal!

What could I add to it?


----------



## Milky

A stomach pump !


----------



## Fat

I'm definitely going to try this! Reps.

Could add a few eggs?


----------



## Guest

Now THAT! is a sarnie!

Ditch the fungus m8, work of the devil mushrooms!

To me its crying more bacon!


----------



## Milky

I would prefer the steak to still be hot TBH, oh and thanks tw*tty !

:lol:


----------



## liam0810

Ha ha I thought you'd like this after your text milky!

Dave - I love shrooms so will be having them and some onions as well. Might cut the cheese out though and add some hot sauce. Big bag of crisps would go down a treat as well


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Now that is something i could divulge in.


----------



## liam0810

I'll take pictures on Saturday of me making it.

Trying to think what else could be added


----------



## LunaticSamurai

liam0810 said:


> I'll take pictures on Saturday of me making it.
> 
> Trying to think what else could be added


Maybe some sausage meat?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Maybe some sausage meat?


good shout, or the full sausages.


----------



## Hartman

Now I'm bloody hungry


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> good shout, or the full sausages.


German sausage?????? Now thats a manwich....

Fvck i'm hungry now.


----------



## tprice

that is fcuking epic!


----------



## Ginger Ben

tprice said:


> that is fcuking epic!


Took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## liam0810

Not a fan of sausage but maybe some black pudding instead!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

liam0810 said:


> Not a fan of sausage but maybe some black pudding instead!


Oh, fvck yeah!!!! black pudding mate. Repped.


----------



## Mish




----------



## secondhandsoul

**** waiting 4 hours to squash it!


----------



## liam0810

I'll make it when I get up so it will be ready for lunch time. Haven't got any weights at home so will have to stick it under the couch and sit on it!


----------



## liam0810

I'm thinking instead of black pudding I'll throw in some chilli!


----------



## BiG_OaK

Also planning to make this at the weekend (at mates house so I don't fork up my own kitchen, and for the added help), Maybe I'll even upload some pics of the finished product (or me eating it) then I can have a photo of me on here and not be invisible!!


----------



## liam0810

If its going to be your Avi you'll have to be flexing whilst eating it!


----------



## Uk_mb

out of intrest what would be the calories in this


----------



## Hartman

Was gonna say.. macros? Lol


----------



## BiG_OaK

liam0810 said:


> If its going to be your Avi you'll have to be flexing whilst eating it!


Lol don't worry mate, will def flex while eating it for pic


----------



## liam0810

Uk_mb said:


> out of intrest what would be the calories in this


I was trying to work this out.

the bread is 400g loaf but with the middle scooped out so probably 300g = 600 cals

500g steak = 600 cals

6 rashers bacon = 330 cals

onions and mushrooms with 1 calspray = 200 cals

sauces = 300 cals

200 chilli = 400 cals

So about 2400 cals. not that bad rfeally if eaten in 2 sittings!


----------



## phoenixlaw

Prawns work nice with steak, not too bad on the old calories etc but still very nice.


----------



## Jux

But you're going to eat it in one ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> I was trying to work this out.
> 
> the bread is 400g loaf but with the middle scooped out so probably 300g = 600 cals
> 
> 500g steak = 600 cals
> 
> 6 rashers bacon = 330 cals
> 
> onions and mushrooms with 1 calspray = 200 cals
> 
> sauces = 300 cals
> 
> 200 chilli = 400 cals
> 
> So about 2400 cals. not that bad rfeally if eaten in 2 sittings!


Layers of cheese.......


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Layers of cheese.......


No cheese for me!


----------



## infernal0988

i would add cheddar , and wrap the whole outside in bacon


----------



## liam0810

infernal0988 said:


> i would add cheddar , and wrap the whole outside in bacon


That sounds even more like a heart attack waiting to happen! I'm looking forward to making this on saturday now!


----------



## liam0810

Ultimate Manwich ala Liam

Step 1 

Fry steak

Step 2 

Layer of steak

Step 3 

Layer of philadelphia light tomato an basil cheese


----------



## liam0810

Step 4 

Mustard and BBQ sauce

Step 5

Chicken mushroom and onions

Step 6



Lid, wrap and compress

4 hours and it better be immense!


----------



## Kennyken

it will fill you up quickly as the bread decompresses. Pump in your jaw too


----------



## MURPHYZ

i could eat one of those if it was filled with nutella, or just fry up food, not a bad idea actually just chuck a fry up into a mahoosive bread roll. then roll over and curl up in shame lol


----------



## liam0810

Kennyken said:


> it will fill you up quickly as the bread decompresses. Pump in your jaw too


The bread won't decompress if I weigh it down long enough, well hopefully!


----------



## Guest

lol repped, take pics of eating it too


----------



## liam0810

Will do. One of the 10kg plates just fell off and broke a kitchen floor tile! This is an expensive sandwich!


----------



## Uk_mb

liam0810 said:


> Will do. One of the 10kg plates just fell off and broke a kitchen floor tile! This is an expensive sandwich!


haaaaa :lol:

missus away 2nyt so im making on of these , i may even stick my dick in it


----------



## liam0810

Uk_mb said:


> haaaaa :lol:
> 
> missus away 2nyt so im making on of these , i may even stick my dick in it


Live the dream mate!


----------



## Marshan

Yer a champ Liam!! :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Cheers mixer! Will be having this after my workout instead of post workout shake! Thats how I'll justify it to myself!


----------



## Barman

Holly S%&T  thats sooo good but yet so bad yummy ha


----------



## liam0810

Barman said:


> Holly S%&T  thats sooo good but yet so bad yummy ha


Probably about 2000cals so 2 sittings and its not too bad! Good amount of protein as well


----------



## liam0810

Mmmmmm


----------



## liam0810

Half eaten now an arm session, cardio and the other half!


----------



## Guest

go on son


----------



## Milky

Bastard............


----------



## liam0810

Just polished most of it off. Feel bloated now, time for a nap


----------



## RAWRAB

im fcuking starving now lol


----------



## engllishboy

How was it?! This thread interests me a lot. Might make one and take it to work with me next week.


----------



## liam0810

engllishboy said:


> How was it?! This thread interests me a lot. Might make one and take it to work with me next week.


It was some good sh1t mate! It was missing just that something to make it spectacular though, like some chillies or more sauce. Get one made


----------



## Uk_mb

Starting mine as we speek, steaks done 

Not eaten all day waiting for this 

400g rump steak

160g cheese

8 sausages

6 eggs

100g salami

3400+cals. Ooops haha

Spicing the whole thing up with a few chillis and tommy sauce.


----------



## Chris86

Holly fcuk that looks good ! It's getting done next weekend !


----------



## Speedway

Am making one of these for sure. The possibilities with these things are endless, love it.


----------



## TELBOR

Bumping this..... Going to make one


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Not sure about richmond sausages :nono:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Bumping this..... Going to make one


Add to this thread lol, in fact we should just keep adding manwiches lol


----------



## Bear2012

Richmond sausages? Gulp disgusting horrible full of crap things lol

Think the steak would need to be hot and blue cheese extra strong with chillis,gherkins,red onion


----------



## Fatstuff

My mrs loves Richmond sausages, I'm more of a pork and apple sausage man them things get me erect!!


----------



## Ash1981

Venison is what does it for me


----------



## secondhandsoul

Aren't Richmond sausages like finally blended pig anus?


----------



## C.Hill

secondhandsoul said:


> Aren't Richmond sausages like finally blended pig anus?


Ar?e holes, eyelids and skin.


----------



## liam0810

4 weeks time and ill be making a new one. Bigger and better!


----------



## jon-kent

They actually did this yesterday morning on that saturday kitchen live show !! It looked awesome and we was planning on doing it next weekend !!


----------



## Bear2012

secondhandsoul said:


> Aren't Richmond sausages like finally blended pig anus?


Did a contract engineering job at Birds Eye what went into that grinder for the burgers and sausages was enough to choke me off for life. We make our own burgers from Lamb Mince and venison sausages all the way unless we get them from the Butchers who make his own. I would never buy any prepacked sausages anymore


----------



## Gary29

Bear2012 said:


> Did a contract engineering job at Birds Eye what went into that grinder for the burgers and sausages was enough to choke me off for life. We make our own burgers from Lamb Mince and venison sausages all the way unless we get them from the Butchers who make his own. I would never buy any prepacked sausages anymore


You don't like horse hooves, brains and sawdust?!


----------



## Bear2012

Gary29 said:


> You don't like horse hooves, brains and sawdust?!


Only on a Friday


----------



## secondhandsoul

Bear2012 said:


> Did a contract engineering job at Birds Eye what went into that grinder for the burgers and sausages was enough to choke me off for life. We make our own burgers from Lamb Mince and venison sausages all the way unless we get them from the Butchers who make his own. I would never buy any prepacked sausages anymore


I bet mate! I just got back from my butchers with 20kg of meat. I used to est birdseye stuff but the last two years I only ever by meat straight from my local butchers. Quality difference is night and day.


----------



## TELBOR

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Not sure about richmond sausages :nono:


Fùck off, we all know it was Dorian's hidden secret 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Bear2012 said:


> Did a contract engineering job at Birds Eye what went into that grinder for the burgers and sausages was enough to choke me off for life. We make our own burgers from Lamb Mince and venison sausages all the way unless we get them from the Butchers who make his own. I would never buy any prepacked sausages anymore


Same mate. I remember reading somewhere that for a sausage to be classed as a sausage it only needs to be like 30% meat and rest can be anything. That put me off them, even the supposed good quality ones I don't like


----------



## Bear2012

secondhandsoul said:


> I bet mate! I just got back from my butchers with 20kg of meat. I used to est birdseye stuff but the last two years I only ever by meat straight from my local butchers. Quality difference is night and day.


Difference is amazing you may pay extra but our butcher will trim it up and show you what you are buying and it has not been filled with water/colour preservatives like supermarkets. He does us burgers and used to take the kids out the back and let them watch him mince the beef up & season it and make them.


----------



## Bear2012

liam0810 said:


> Same mate. I remember reading somewhere that for a sausage to be classed as a sausage it only needs to be like 30% meat and rest can be anything. That put me off them, even the supposed good quality ones I don't like


I think 30% would be a high meat content these days. Its all about keeping the cost low but tbh I would rather pay a little extra and know what I am eating if from the best source.


----------



## TELBOR

Supplies are in.....except the bread :lol:

Shall commence next Friday night


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Supplies are in.....except the bread :lol:
> 
> Shall commence next Friday night


I'll be avoiding this thread next weekend then


----------



## onthebuild

Loaf of bread, 2 steaks, pack of bacon, 4 sausages, cheese and bbq sauce...


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 123417
> 
> 
> Loaf of bread, 2 steaks, pack of bacon, 4 sausages, cheese and bbq sauce...


Thought you was cutting lol

Good work :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Thought you was cutting lol
> 
> Good work :beer:


Cutting his manwich


----------



## welbeck

It will never beat my bacon butty:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

welbeck said:


> It will never beat my bacon butty:thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 123439


Bacon butty with sausage fingers


----------



## welbeck

R0BLET said:


> Bacon butty with sausage fingers


Damn you:cursing:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Thought you was cutting lol
> 
> Good work :beer:


I am mate, that's why I didn't go over the top and add egg and beans :whistling:


----------



## Ballin

Made this one nearly a year ago....set me back £20 but worth every penny...

Sirloin Steak

Bacon

Black Pudding

Chorizo Sausage

Swiss Cheese

BBQ Sauce

Hot Sauce

Best sandwich EVER.

My god did it make me feel bloated after!


----------



## jon-kent

Got supplies in yesterday, stuffed it, wrapped it and put it in the fridge for today ! Just about to eat it now !

Fillings



@R0BLET where's yours at boy !


----------



## mrbritish

Mmmmm


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Got supplies in yesterday, stuffed it, wrapped it and put it in the fridge for today ! Just about to eat it now !
> 
> Fillings
> 
> View attachment 124112
> 
> 
> @R0BLET where's yours at boy !


Amazing!

Steak???

Mine is being done tomorrow :beer:

Just need the bread


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Steak???
> 
> Mine is being done tomorrow :beer:
> 
> Just need the bread


Nah no steak :sad:

2 different types of chicken

Cheese

Tomato

Onion

Lettuce.


----------



## jon-kent

Just had a bit ! Very nice !


----------



## liam0810

jon-kent said:


> Just had a bit ! Very nice !
> 
> View attachment 124116
> 
> 
> View attachment 124117


That's just a sandwich! You can do better then that!


----------



## jon-kent

liam0810 said:


> That's just a sandwich! You can do better then that!


Haha told the mrs we'r filling the next one with steak and cheese


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Just had a bit ! Very nice !
> 
> View attachment 124116
> 
> 
> View attachment 124117


Needs more lol

How long did you crush it for? I'll crush mine over night I reckon.

Steak

Bacon

Chicken

Mushrooms

Gherkins

Jalapeños

Cheese

Mustard

BBQ Sauce

That'll do


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Needs more lol
> 
> How long did you crush it for? I'll crush mine over night I reckon.
> 
> Steak
> 
> Bacon
> 
> Chicken
> 
> Mushrooms
> 
> Gherkins
> 
> Jalapeños
> 
> Cheese
> 
> Mustard
> 
> BBQ Sauce
> 
> That'll do


Didnt crush mine will do next time though, just cling filmed it and put it in the fridge overnight haha yeah that should do mate !


----------



## TELBOR

What's in here then.........


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 124272
> 
> 
> What's in here then.........


Don't wanna know!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 124272
> 
> 
> What's in here then.........


Hurry up then cnut ! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 124272
> 
> 
> What's in here then.........


Probably quails eggs and caviar you rich cvnt :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I need to make 1 of these this week

chicken breasts

steak

roast lamb

caramlised onions

green chilli's

coriander

mushrooms

+ ****load of cheese


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> I need to make 1 of these this week
> 
> chicken breasts
> 
> steak
> 
> roast lamb
> 
> caramlised onions
> 
> green chilli's
> 
> coriander
> 
> mushrooms
> 
> + ****load of cheese


If u took the mushrooms out, that would probably be the stuff that dreams are made of !!


----------



## jon-kent

Ive just txt that rich **** to get back on here and stop teasing us with his birdwich lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> If u took the mushrooms out, that would probably be the stuff that dreams are made of !!


no way the garlic mushrooms will make it even better


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> no way the garlic mushrooms will make it even better


Not a mushy fan tbh


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


> Ive just txt that rich **** to get back on here and stop teasing us with his birdwich lol


ill harass the cnut on whatsapp if he doesnt post now :nono:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

double post


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> ill harass the cnut on whatsapp if he doesnt post now :nono:


Do it ! Thats 2 of us hahaha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Hurry up then cnut ! :lol:


Some of the insides.....


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Some of the insides.....
> 
> View attachment 124283


Come on for fcuk sake !


----------



## TELBOR

Cut it open this morning, here's how it went!

























**edit

Cals 2,918

Fats 132g

Carbs 123g

Protein 277g


----------



## Ballin

Why are people putting salad/veg in a these....its a MANwich not a FAGwich :lol:

I squashed mine with 2 x 15kg plates and it took about 45 mins in total.

Ah man I am gonna have to make this when I go Tunisia on Wednesday- it's all inclusive so surely scope to change a few varibales around!

EDIT: Chilis are manly as **** so they are ok haha!


----------



## godspeed

R0BLET said:


> Cut it open this morning, here's how it went!
> 
> View attachment 124308
> 
> 
> View attachment 124310
> 
> 
> View attachment 124311
> 
> 
> View attachment 124313
> 
> 
> View attachment 124314
> 
> 
> View attachment 124316
> 
> 
> View attachment 124317
> 
> 
> View attachment 124318
> 
> 
> View attachment 124319
> 
> 
> View attachment 124321
> 
> 
> View attachment 124323
> 
> 
> View attachment 124324
> 
> 
> **edit
> 
> Cals 2,918
> 
> Fats 132g
> 
> Carbs 123g
> 
> Protein 277g


Inspired me to make my first mega Manwich! Roll on Saturday.


----------



## TELBOR

Ballin said:


> Why are people putting salad/veg in a these....its a MANwich not a FAGwich :lol:
> 
> I squashed mine with 2 x 15kg plates and it took about 45 mins in total.
> 
> Ah man I am gonna have to make this when I go Tunisia on Wednesday- it's all inclusive so surely scope to change a few varibales around!
> 
> EDIT: Chilis are manly as **** so they are ok haha!


Pmsl, more meat, more man!! GRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## liam0810

Seeing as though i was the first to make one , i better up my game next month and make the greatest one ever! This time making sure i don't drop a plate and smash a floor tile this time!


----------



## Al n

I want one.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Seeing as though i was the first to make one , i better up my game next month and make the greatest one ever! This time making sure i don't drop a plate and smash a floor tile this time!


First one is defo trial and error!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I shall endeavour to make one too over the next couple of weeks


----------



## Ballin

Ginger Ben said:


> I shall endeavour to make one too over the next couple of weeks


It's so worth it mate- my advice would be to cut the meat up first before it goes is as the sirloin was a bit tough to bite into with destroying the structual intergity of the manwich.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ballin said:


> It's so worth it mate- my advice would be to cut the meat up first before it goes is as the sirloin was a bit tough to bite into with destroying the structual intergity of the manwich.


This was my concern actually, cold, compressed steak could take some chewing and reduce the overall satisfaction of eating it, which would be a crying shame. Might cut it really thin once it's cooked and layer it in like that.


----------



## Ballin

Ginger Ben said:


> This was my concern actually, cold, compressed steak could take some chewing and reduce the overall satisfaction of eating it, which would be a crying shame. Might cut it really thin once it's cooked and layer it in like that.


You can buy thin sliced sirloin for Tesco actually but slicing it up further would be a result.

Having a proper Homer moment over here....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ballin said:


> You can buy thin sliced sirloin for Tesco actually but slicing it up further would be a result.
> 
> Having a proper Homer moment over here....
> 
> View attachment 124372


Lol, I'm cutting so this isn't helping :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

I think I know what I am having this weekend now


----------



## TELBOR

Meat headache now 



Was nice, think I'll drop the gherkins next time and a layer of cheese and fill out with more meat :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Meat headache now
> 
> View attachment 124433
> 
> 
> Was nice, think I'll drop the gherkins next time and a layer of cheese and fill out with more meat :beer:


Pastrami would be good also could use turkey bacon to keep fat and sodium down but still packs decent flavour


----------



## TypeR

In the process steak,onion,cheese and bacon


----------



## jon-kent

Right seen as my last attempt let @liam0810 down im hitting it again this sat !! Ive been watching loads of furious pete and epic meal time on youtube for idea's (dont watch them till after your show Liam lol)

My idea this time is -

Steak

Bacon (a sh!t ton of it)

Cheese

BBQ sauce

And i had the idea to cook loads of burgers up and punch them in !!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Right seen as my last attempt let @liam0810 down im hitting it again this sat !! Ive been watching loads of furious pete and epic meal time on youtube for idea's (dont watch them till after your show Liam lol)
> 
> My idea this time is -
> 
> Steak
> 
> Bacon (a sh!t ton of it)
> 
> Cheese
> 
> BBQ sauce
> 
> And i had the idea to cook loads of burgers up and punch them in !!!


Like so 



Sounds epic with the burgers mate!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Like so
> 
> View attachment 125730
> 
> 
> Sounds epic with the burgers mate!!


Haha yes mate ! But normal cheap steak and bacon not organic,free range,happy,matured for 2months,grass fed on the private r0blet farm lands like yours mate 

Burgers a good idea ay mate !


----------



## liam0810

jon-kent said:


> Right seen as my last attempt let @liam0810 down im hitting it again this sat !! Ive been watching loads of furious pete and epic meal time on youtube for idea's (dont watch them till after your show Liam lol)
> 
> My idea this time is -
> 
> Steak
> 
> Bacon (a sh!t ton of it)
> 
> Cheese
> 
> BBQ sauce
> 
> And i had the idea to cook loads of burgers up and punch them in !!!


Hahaha good lad! Thats the way to do it!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha yes mate ! But normal cheap steak and bacon not organic,free range,happy,matured for 2months,grass fed on the private r0blet farm lands like yours mate
> 
> Burgers a good idea ay mate !


[email protected]!

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Love this thread! Lol


----------



## jon-kent

Fillings for manwich this time !



@R0BLET

Was tempted to add monster to it but decided just to drink it


----------



## jon-kent

@Fatstuff


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Fillings for manwich this time !
> 
> View attachment 126152
> 
> 
> @R0BLET
> 
> Was tempted to add monster to it but decided just to drink it


That it?


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> That it?


Nonce


----------



## jon-kent

@JANIKvonD @R0BLET @liam0810

Manwich is being squashed as we speak.

I even chucked a tapout cap on for extra "come at me" points !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

These food threads are making my dieting very upsetting.

You lot are mad putting steak in your manwich - I reckon it would ruin the pleasure all that chewing!!

Has nobody thought to put pulled pork I. It!!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


> @JANIKvonD @R0BLET @liam0810
> 
> Manwich is being squashed as we speak.
> 
> I even chucked a tapout cap on for extra "come at me" points !!!


Love your monster dont ya :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> Love your monster dont ya :lol:


Hahaha yeah i do mate 

The dream is getting sponsored by them :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha yeah i do mate
> 
> The dream is getting sponsored by them :lol:


Never know mate, dont forget im walking you to the ring when you become famous :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> Never know mate, dont forget im walking you to the ring when you become famous :thumb:


Hahaha i aint forgotten mate ! Matching monster t shirts on lol :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

@jon-kent, good lad!!!!

Nice T-shirt, Free?! Cùnt! Lol

@Fatstuff, I agree mate. Pulled pork or shredded beef is on the cards next time for me :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> @jon-kent, good lad!!!!
> 
> Nice T-shirt, Free?! Cùnt! Lol
> 
> @Fatstuff, I agree mate. Pulled pork or shredded beef is on the cards next time for me :beer:


Pulled pork OR shredded beef???

Weak

Replace 'or' with 'and' then ur onto a winner!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> @jon-kent, good lad!!!!
> 
> Nice T-shirt, Free?! Cùnt! Lol


Hahaha, well i am a matrix nutrition athlete mate


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Pulled pork OR shredded beef???
> 
> Weak
> 
> Replace 'or' with 'and' then ur onto a winner!!


Lol.

Steak AND shredded beef/pulled pork.

You'd get lock jaw and finger up bum time pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha, well i am a 2 time world champion cock gobbler mate


Interesting, didn't know that mate :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Steak AND shredded beef/pulled pork.
> 
> You'd get lock jaw and finger up bum time pmsl


Lol. Don't fancy that much :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Interesting, didn't know that mate :whistling:


Yes you did


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> @jon-kent, good lad!!!!
> 
> Nice T-shirt, Free?! Cùnt! Lol
> 
> @Fatstuff, I agree mate. Pulled pork or shredded beef is on the cards next time for me :beer:


Am buying a slow cooker monday to start making pulled pork as love it


----------



## Fatstuff

liam0810 said:


> Am buying a slow cooker monday to start making pulled pork as love it


It's amazing and pork is a proper cheap source of protein!! Love pork lol


----------



## Shaynewob

This looks absolutey class


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Am buying a slow cooker monday to start making pulled pork as love it


£12 in Tesco 

Shouldn't you be on stage instead of thinking about food lol


----------



## jon-kent

Squashing done, and chopped in half


----------



## Fatstuff

jon-kent said:


> Squashing done, and chopped in half
> 
> View attachment 126175


Looks tiny


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Squashing done, and chopped in half
> 
> View attachment 126175


Feck me that cheese will be a hard slog lol

Get it down ya!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> £12 in Tesco
> 
> Shouldn't you be on stage instead of thinking about food lol


Still waiting! Think god just wants to punish me more for when I met that bird in a church and banged her that night. Defo upset him with that and now he's punishing me!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Feck me that cheese will be a hard slog lol
> 
> Get it down ya!!


Its good mate !!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Still waiting! Think god just wants to punish me more for when I met that bird in a church and banged her that night. Defo upset him with that and now he's punishing me!


Mate, that was a nun!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Mate, that was a nun!


Haha mate she certainly was no nun! Literally was winking (not w4nking!) At her over the alter as we were both god parents to different kids being christened. Literally hours later was hanging out the back of her!

Oh and more importantly now I'm Mr Cunbria I better come up with a championship manwich. Thinking cap is on!


----------



## lucys

check that **** out!!nice find man!!


----------

